# What HH books would you like?



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Ive heard (cannot confirm it though!) that there will be 25 books in the HH series all in all.

12 have been announced. (the 12th being "Prospero Burns")

so we should have 13 books left!

What would you like to see these novels based on?

I would like:
- A novel based on the Blood Angels being ambushed in the Signus Cluster.
- A novel based on the Iron Warriors, maybe including the rebellion of Olympia?
- A novel based on the Death Guard (including there damnation and them being turned into plague marines) we havnt seen much of them.
- A novel based on Night Lords would be nice, havn't heard anything of them really in the HH novels so far. 
- And maybe one of the less known legions; Salamanders, Iron Hands and Raven Guard?
- And of course a trilogy of books based on the Siege of Terra, i want to read an amazing duel between Horus and the Emperor!

What would you like to see?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

More about the Emperor's children and Fulgrim

One about the World Eaters

More about Deathguard of course

Probably another T-sons one after "Prospero Burns" comes out

Night Lords of course

Iron Warriors

Lastly, more Alpha Legion.


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

books with more on the Iron Warriors, Salamanders, Blood Angels, Night Lords, Thousand sons, Imperial Army
After reading Tales of Heresy I would not be opposed to another book of short stories.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

twenty five??? I think by number 10 it will be getting old, it's sort of like movie sequels, they get bad after a while. I would love to read about the Iron Warriors, especially their war on Tallarn and Olympia. And how about one not about the Space Marines, but the Imperial Army who is torn between both sides? That would be a great read, maybe revolving around a squad of veteran imperial army troopers who are under the command of the Luna Wolves and are faced with the choice of loyalty to the Imperium or the Luna Wolves?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gwmaniac said:


> twenty five??? I think by number 10 it will be getting old, it's sort of like movie sequels, they get bad after a while.


Were already on Number 10!



gwmaniac said:


> I would love to read about the Iron Warriors, especially their war on Tallarn and Olympia.


Agreed Tallarn would be amazing!


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Thousand Sons (expanding on what we have so far, and what we'll get in Prospero Burns, maybe a sequel but I'm not sure on that one)

World Eaters (I mean, c'mon! These guys have almost nothing said about them yet!)

Night Lords (even LESS said about them)

and Iron Warriors (Same as the Night Lords)


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

xiawujing said:


> Thousand Sons (expanding on what we have so far, and what we'll get in Prospero Burns, maybe a sequel but I'm not sure on that one)


Agreed



xiawujing said:


> World Eaters (I mean, c'mon! These guys have almost nothing said about them yet!)


meh.. more of the Legions without enough fluff would be better IMO. Like the Raven Guard or.. Alpha Legion :mrgreen:



xiawujing said:


> Night Lords (even LESS said about them)


Agreed x2


xiawujing said:


> and Iron Warriors (Same as the Night Lords)


Agreed x3


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Ones about the ravenguard or night lords would be good.
Another idea would be to have one about the end of the HH and the begginning of 40k as we know it. It could cover reorginisation of space marines, founding of the inquisition or just what happened to all the characters at the end. Like one massive epilogue.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> And of course a trilogy of books based on the Siege of Terra, i want to read an amazing duel between Horus and the Emperor!


* drools * a trilogy of books pretty much devoted to a big F- off battle. How god damn awesome would that be?


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

World eaters in 3 parts.

A story to capture:

the essense of the chapter before the heresy, the medics, librarians, heavy weapon platoons, the bezerker units and kharn.... would be nice to see skrall again also. the balance between honour and blind rage;assaults and heavy firepower.

The purging of librarians in the run up to all out heresy


A small warband flees the mess of the heresy and begins to serve as mercenaries and recruits new people...... a civil war perhaps and the formation of a splinter  group.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I would like to here more about the iron warriors, obviously they are the most hurt chapter as a whole than perhaps the thousand sons

burning of prospero is going to be good. i just dont see how it can't. you have drama, betrayel, and so much more. I'm also curious to see how prospero has been made to look like it was an easy win for the wolves. I just can't really believe that

GW always considers them to be bad ass mother fuckers but you never really hear much about the salamanders. so a little on them will be cool

They have to do one on the world eaters. the short story was not enough. 

I dont think theyll do on for emperor's children. Fulgrim was the best book but it was also enough. 

I think the most depressing book would be on the night lords seeing as their primarch was never really excepted by anyone but horus. 

Oh man i want to see the ultramarines get virtually rapped! It would be beautiful.

the dark angels have been hyped like a mother so i guess i just want to make sure they really are the bastards they were and make sure the fallen are really loyal

If they really are making 25 books, i can see them making a few of those in too short stories again


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

25 books? jesus, how many have already come out? I love BL fiction, yet ive always been more of a fantasy fan, despite this however, after hearing this im defenetly going to get some 40k fiction, inpeticular the Horus Heresy. 

Whats the order of the books which are already out?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> Whats the order of the books which are already out?


1. Horus Rising (novel)
2. False Gods (novel)
3. Galaxy In Flames (novel)
4. Flight Of The Eisenstein (novel)
5. Fulgrim (novel)
6. Descent Of Angels (novel)
7. Legion (novel)
8. Battle For The Abyss (novel)
9. Mechanicum (novel)
10. Tales Of Heresy (short story compilation)
11. Fallen Angels (novel) - Not yet released (July 2009)
12. A Thousand Sons (novel) - Not yet released (March 2010)
13. Prospero Burns (novel) - Not yet released (April 2010)

(Yes 'Prospero Burns' has been pushed back from November this year to April next year. And will be after 'A Thousand Sons' now rather than before it, and yes they are also releasing two books in the space of a month!! :biggrin


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

bobss said:


> 25 books? jesus, how many have already come out? I love BL fiction, yet ive always been more of a fantasy fan, despite this however, after hearing this im defenetly going to get some 40k fiction, inpeticular the Horus Heresy.
> 
> Whats the order of the books which are already out?


 
1) Horus Rising
2) False Gods
3) Galaxy in Flames
4) The Flight of the Eisenstien
5) Fulgrim
6) Descent of Angels
7) Legion
8) Battle for the Abyss
9) Mechanicum
10) Tales of Heresy (short stories)


As for 25 books in the series, I can see that being feasible. This is a huge story to undertake with 18 legions of space marines and primarchs to cover plus an emperor and all the background and such, this is a big job.


Edit: Damn ninja's!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Edit: Damn ninja's!


:biggrin:!!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Thanks guys :victory:

After ive polished of my 1400 page Ludlum Thriller and finished the Darkblade series ( only two to go:biggrin ill get my very hungry teeth into these.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> :biggrin:!!


Well, at least I got the books in the correct order!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Well, at least I got the books in the correct order!


i did!! :biggrin:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> i did!! :biggrin:


Never said you didn't, it's just that I had to find some good in my late post. :victory:


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's see ...

Obviously a trilogy about the seige of Terra would be AWESOME! and of course it would have to involve the battle aboard the vengeful spirit.
I think I would like to read more about the Blood Angels in there, especially after their great apperance in the first book. 
I would like to see something involving the Ravenguard, maybe even the story of how they tried to reform in the wake of Istvaan V and all the geneseed corruption and mutation Corax had to deal with.
I DONT want to see any more Word Bearers fiction, as I think we have seen enough of them.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Broken Sword said:


> I would like to see something involving the Ravenguard, maybe even the story of how they tried to reform in the wake of Istvaan V and all the geneseed corruption and mutation Corax had to deal with.


Yea some more info on that would be interesting 




Broken Sword said:


> I DONT want to see any more Word Bearers fiction, as I think we have seen enough of them.


Hmm... i dunno, all we've seen of them is in Battle for the Abyss (which was a terrible portrayal of the Word Bearers) and Scions of the Storm, i would like to see a novel by Anthony Reynolds on the Word Bearers considering they play a major role in the heresy, unlike the Ravenguard, Salamanders and Iron Hands for example


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about Renolds because on one hand, scions of the storm was really good, but his portrayal of the WB in Dark Apostle seemed one dimensional. I mean the descriptions of events and battles was awesome, but his charcter developement was poor, but then again, his character writing was the best part of scions, so I don't know.
I definately don't want to see Counter write about them again, he made them sound like a sampling of bad guys from an episode of He-Man, they were all so one sided and spiteful toward one another, I mean, what the hell, they had only been disloyal for about two years at that point and they were already acting like cartoon villians.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea i agree Counter screwed up the Word Bearers in BftA. Not sure i agree with what you said about Dark Apostle and Dark Disciple though! I thought he did a good job with Kol Badar, Burias and Marduk  and of course his action scenes were amazing :biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I could see what he means if he is saying Dark Disciple is a little vague with the Word Bearers but Dark Apostle was meant to be read first, and that book had good discription towards its characters. The way he wrote the battles was in my opinion almost as good as the battle dipicted in Storm of Iron. It made me realize how organized and similar their military structure was to the Iron Warriors. Renolds is definitley getting up their. I thought he was going to be plain simply shit because the thing with warhammer 40 books that I have seen (except for the Heresy Books) is that the time spent on the book cover tells me a lot about whats going to happen in the story. In this case it wasn't at all.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

gotta say, i'm not buying 25 books, 

firstly we're 10 books in and we're less then a third of the way through the story, 

plus someone on BL forums (a staff member) stated a while back (late last year) there was no set amount of books in the series and they wouldn't have a set amount until they were planning the end, there have been similar comments over there by HH authors as well


----------



## KrootWarrior (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to see more Custodian stuff I liked the short story about them


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Things have been covered rather well except this (and I think most would agree). A book about the original corruption. The name escapes me, but man who first was corrupted and spread it through the word bearers and eventualy to have the imperium. I remember reading something about his family coming from a bunch of cultist on the word bearer home world. I just think it would be interesting to see the original snowball before it ran down hill and turned into the entire heresy.

And this may not be HH, but I would like to read some books on the wars of unification. I think it may shed a lot of light on why the emp. kept everyone ignorant of chaos. From the original 3 HH it looked like there were daemons on Terra and what not. Since the chaos gods thrive off of emotion and worship, keeping people ignorant of them could be seen as a viable defense. Because if you admit they exist, but tell people not to worship them... inevitably some will. But if they don't exist at all, well that could work better.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i think abbadon needs his own book. maybe he'll get his own during the battle of terra books? Abbadon is thus far the most underdevloped character, i mean damn, look what he becomes after the fall of horus?


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

I agree with Brother Subtle here, Abaddon is his own version of badassery, and he becomes one of the un questioned leaders of Chaos Undivided and leads 13 damn black crusades....


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> i think abbadon needs his own book. maybe he'll get his own during the battle of terra books? Abbadon is thus far the most underdevloped character, i mean damn, look what he becomes after the fall of horus?


meh personally I THINK (my opinion so dont blast me ) that hes just the chaos version of marneus calger along with the chaos smurfs (black legion ) being just like the loyal smurfs 
and i think book's on the world eaters , iron warriors , salamanders,raven guard and blood angels (And any other legions which havent had much attention)


chaoz


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

Hey now man watch what you say about Marneus Calgar and his smurfs! lol jk

The Ultramarines deserve more respect than what they get lol. Abaddon was actually in the Horus Heresy and was Horus's right hand unlike Marneus who just appeared out of nowhere to lead the Ultramarines which is kinda wierd. So Abaddon is much more interesting in my opinion.


----------

